# ADAC BREAKDOWN



## carol (Dec 19, 2019)

Well, I broke down in Spain and phoned ADAC. I got a recorded message and then it just rang.

 The numbers I used were 004985159032540
And 00498976766632

are these correct? I had to resort to using breakdown from my Nationwide account and at least they initially spoke English. I don’t know if there’ll be a difference in the service but I’d like to able to access the ADAC service I pay for. Any advice gratefully received but no negativity please, I’m feeling rather fragile ... on the plus side, my van still has a roof!


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 19, 2019)

The numbers are in this thread





						ADAC AGAIN
					

Hi all, I’ve lost phone numbers. Can anyone give me the numbers to ring for breakdown in the UK and in Europe? Hopefully I won’t need them but ...  Many thanks.




					wildcamping.co.uk


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 19, 2019)

I've no idea what those numbers are that you tried.

As Tezza says the number to try first is the ADAC offices in Spain:

0034 935082828 as per the referenced thread.

Or failing that call ADAC in Germany using the number on your membership card:

0049 89 22 22 22


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 19, 2019)

ADAC or Nationwide hope your now sorted and on the move.


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 19, 2019)

Sorry that I couldn't do more than post a link to a previous post but I am at the hospital, hoping to get out today but I think they like me here too much 
I hope you are sorted now Carol


----------



## harrow (Dec 19, 2019)

Tezza33 said:


> Sorry that I couldn't do more than post a link to a previous post but I am at the hospital, hoping to get out today but I think they like me here too much
> I hope you are sorted now Carol


Have they given you an electric hook up ?


----------



## winks (Dec 19, 2019)

Our ADAC expires in April and I’m considering changing because of the B word and the possibilities for life becoming more complicated.  That said we had cause to use ADAC after a blowout and wound up ringing the number on the membership card and talking to an operator in Germany. I did try using the app but made a mistake in putting Hobby in the make/model field. If anyone uses the app just be aware that the base vehicle make goes in this field. I know because when I changed it to Fiat it went of perfectly and I had confirmatory texts etc as expected. 

First time I’ve used the service and we were rolling again within the hour. 

Cheers

H


----------



## colinm (Dec 19, 2019)

winks said:


> Our ADAC expires in April and I’m considering changing because of the B word and the possibilities for life becoming more complicated.  That said we had cause to use ADAC after a blowout and wound up ringing the number on the membership card and talking to an operator in Germany. I did try using the app but made a mistake in putting Hobby in the make/model field. If anyone uses the app just be aware that the base vehicle make goes in this field. I know because when I changed it to Fiat it went of perfectly and I had confirmatory texts etc as expected.
> 
> First time I’ve used the service and we were rolling again within the hour.
> 
> ...



Don't forget, if you cancel your membership you won't be allowed to rejoin.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Dec 19, 2019)

They cancelled us as we used them!  So they seem to be a one time use!   And be warned they have a €300 low loader limit ... we had to pay the balance of €200 direct to the driver.  Also they limit you to 4 month overseas trips.   So not all they are cracked up to be.


----------



## carol (Dec 19, 2019)

Tezza33 said:


> Sorry that I couldn't do more than post a link to a previous post but I am at the hospital, hoping to get out today but I think they like me here too much
> I hope you are sorted now Carol


Hi Terry, hope you’re ok. I’m holed up in a 4 star hotel for the second night, still awaiting news on the van. The good news though, this time it’s still got a roof!


----------



## carol (Dec 19, 2019)

POI Admin said:


> I've no idea what those numbers are that you tried.
> 
> As Tezza says the number to try first is the ADAC offices in Spain:
> 
> ...


Omg, can’t believe I’ve got it so wrong! Very unprofessional. I’ll update immediately. Thanks.


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 19, 2019)

harrow said:


> Have they given you an electric hook up ?


Fluid top up and MOT, they did let me charge the phone though


carol said:


> Hi Terry, hope you’re ok. I’m holed up in a 4 star hotel for the second night, still awaiting news on the van. *The good news though, this time it’s still got a roof!*


I am OK thanks, the Head Injury Clinic keep doing a lot of tests but I have to stay in overnight, 4 times in 3 weeks so we are getting fed up 
Keep us informed please Carol and I promise not to think of you topless again


----------



## carol (Dec 20, 2019)

Tezza33 said:


> Fluid top up and MOT, they did let me charge the phone though
> I am OK thanks, the Head Injury Clinic keep doing a lot of tests but I have to stay in overnight, 4 times in 3 weeks so we are getting fed up
> Keep us informed please Carol and I promise not to think of you topless again


Oh, Terry, thanks for the chuckle - that van is the gift that keeps on giving! Still no news - I’ve phoned them and they can’t get hold of the garage! So, which is preferable ... a ridiculously massive bill or repatriation? When’s Christmas? Sorry to hear about your problems, much greater than mine. Xx


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 20, 2019)

What has happened to your 'van?


----------



## witzend (Dec 20, 2019)

carol said:


> So, which is preferable ... a ridiculously massive bill or repatriation?


Sorry to read this and hope all sorted soon But who decides repatriation or local repair is it our choice ?


----------



## carol (Dec 20, 2019)

witzend said:


> Sorry to read this and hope all sorted soon But who decides repatriation or local repair is it our choice ?


I’ve no idea. Or if they’ll contact me before going ahead with a costly repair which obviously they’d rather do as they pay for repatriation. When I had my accident in Rouen everyone wanted to write the van off rather than repatriate.


----------



## witzend (Dec 20, 2019)

carol said:


> I’ve no idea. Or if they’ll contact me before going ahead with a costly repair


I think you need to contact the garage as they maybe waiting to see you before doing anything if its obvious whats the problem make sure you get the quote in writing but in some instances they may need to do some work to find the fault


----------



## yeoblade (Dec 21, 2019)

Are you getting Nationwide assistance?   or ADAC, as I see they have a repatriation limited to 300euro , which I doubt would get you near your home. 
We know the roof's NOT broken   ,but what has?


----------



## carol (Dec 22, 2019)

yeoblade said:


> Are you getting Nationwide assistance?   or ADAC, as I see they have a repatriation limited to 300euro , which I doubt would get you near your home.
> We know the roof's NOT broken   ,but what has?


Who has that limit? As you said, that wouldn’t get anyone anywhere so pointless! No idea what’s wrong, the Europe assist kept saying they couldn’t get a response from the garage.


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 22, 2019)

Fingers crossed for you Carol . 

Is there any chance that you could claim off the Nationwide policy to cover anything above the ACSI Limit..?
You really should have a look at Safeguard, when renewing.
We were serial breakdowners and they were always wonderful.
Best of luck, 
Us


----------



## delicagirl (Dec 22, 2019)

i sent you a long facebook response...  did you get it carol ?


----------



## Clunegapyears (Dec 23, 2019)

The €300 limit was for the low loader recovery to get us to a garage. Don’t know what the repatriation limit is, even if there is one.  Also don’t know how they would deal with pets.


----------



## carol (Dec 23, 2019)

delicagirl said:


> i sent you a long facebook response...  did you get it carol ?


Just read it now, thank you x


----------



## witzend (Dec 23, 2019)

yeoblade said:


> We know the roof's NOT broken   ,but what has?





POI Admin said:


> What has happened to your 'van?



Looks like its going to remain a secret for a while Yet


----------



## carol (Dec 23, 2019)

Just got a diagnosis after calling breakdown last Wednesday at 1 30! They’re saying EGR valve - €1000 +


----------



## runnach (Dec 23, 2019)

You can blank them off , far cheaper blanking plate a tenner and cost of a re map perhaps ...it is extremely common on the pas product for people to do this ...mot time if lights aren't showing and emissions are ok people have told me they have got a pass ...personally I think it is a possible fail ,however the remedy I am suggesting gets you home and possibly cheaper to do in the uk ..


----------



## runnach (Dec 23, 2019)

Sometimes btw a clean cures it cheaper than replacing and ask the question,...workshops never look for work and target solo female travellers in a strange country


----------



## FULL TIMER (Dec 23, 2019)

As channa says they should be able to clean the valve, when mine played up years ago on my Renault Traffic that's all I did ,still ok now even so on mine you can turn around the inside part which in effect blanks it off but still leaving it connected to the electrics so no issues.


----------



## colinm (Dec 23, 2019)

What is the base vehicle?


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 23, 2019)

You can get an additive, Carol, Specially for cleaning EGR valves 
You bung it in the fuel tank, like Redex.
Any good motor accessories shop.
Perhaps you could ask the breakdown people to get some for you..?... If you don't ask, you never get nowt.
Hope this helps.


----------



## delicagirl (Dec 23, 2019)

can you ask for/drive your van to  a second garage for a second opinion?   if an additive is the solution, albeit a temporary one , you can still enjoy your winter holiday and get it sorted  properly when you get home.  if  you dont get the additive and drive your van around  a bit you will never know if it is the answer or not.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 23, 2019)

Many folk here take the egr out and heat it red hot,when cold refit and it works,other than that blank of and remap.


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 23, 2019)

carol said:


> Just got a diagnosis after calling breakdown last Wednesday at 1 30! They’re saying EGR valve - €1000 +



This sounds excessive.

A quick Google suggests £300 - £400 in the UK.

I realise it may not indicate the cost in Spain, but I think you should get another quote or two.

Maybe the local tourist information centre could help bridge the language gap and obtain an indicative price from other garages.


----------



## witzend (Dec 23, 2019)

It's not so easy to carry out these suggestions when your alone with no back up tools or access to additives etc. If they remove it and clean it refit it and its still no good that would be extra expense  Although it sounds expensive it's probably for a genuine part  and 7yrs ago I paid 430 € to have one changed in France in a Fiat main dealer and thought I was treated very fairly at that time. Can You think of anybody who speaks Spanish to negotiate for you even by phone


----------



## carol (Dec 24, 2019)

Hi everyone and thank you for your comments and advice. However, I don’t feel I can do anything but pay up. The breakdown will have paid for 8/9 nights accommodation and I’ve said to go ahead with repairs. The fact that the van is in Seville and I’m in Portugal (so as not to spend Christmas on my own in a hotel) doesn’t help. I’ve been in touch today to say I want the vehicle road tested before handing over. I’ve since been told by someone it’s illegal for them to drive a UK vehicle ...?? It’ll just have to be another “down to experience” event of life on the road!


----------



## yeoblade (Dec 24, 2019)

EGR, DPF, CATs, all these emmissions 'gadgets' that all go wrong and cost a fortune. As said 1K does seems OTT, does it drive? if so, try elsewhere, I we had your rough location maybe someone here knows of an altrernativere garage.
 Good Luck, nowhere near as bad as the roof


----------



## pamjon (Dec 25, 2019)

Hi Carol,
My son just had this problem with his Vauxhall Car he took it to the local garage, they wanted mega bucks to put it right. So he went online to check out the problem, he bought some diesel additive put it in the diesel tank about 6 weeks ago and the car is now running perfectly. Local garage wanted £1300 to repair it the additive was about £12 and he has not had a problem since. Hope this helps.
PJ


----------



## pamjon (Dec 25, 2019)

Sorry Carol, Just a thought I watched a guy on You Tube who pumped mr muscle into to the offending filter, this was done a vw and it explained everything he was doing with Mr. Muscle, I know it is corrosive but he did clean it afterwards still attached to the engine and it seamed to work. Before anyone pulls me down about this it is only what I saw on YOu Tube.
PJ


----------



## yeoblade (Dec 27, 2019)

pamjon said:


> Sorry Carol, Just a thought I watched a guy on You Tube who pumped mr muscle into to the offending filter, this was done a vw and it explained everything he was doing with Mr. Muscle, I know it is corrosive but he did clean it afterwards still attached to the engine and it seamed to work. Before anyone pulls me down about this it is only what I saw on YOu Tube.
> PJ


Maybe just use the correct stuf ie. Wynns EGR cleaner. sounds a bit less risky, that's on Youtube too


----------

